# Vlade Divac's Tattoo!



## fir3fox (May 13, 2002)

Man! What an awesome game last night! Everytime the Kings needed to silence the crowd they'd hit a huge shot! Anyway, would anyone have any pictures or know of a website that has a picture of Vlade's tattoo?

Thanks!


----------

